# fcpga und fcpga2 ?!



## RicRom (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo nochmal kurz eine Frage !
Mainboards die Fcpga unterstützen, unterstützen die auch Fcpga2 oder nur manche bzw. brauch man für Fcpga2 was ganz neues ?!

Hab nen Elitegroup D6VAA.


----------



## RicRom (30. Mai 2003)

Hab bei google geguckt, hab aber nichts dazu gefunden. Kann natürlich sein das ich immer zu weit hergeholte suchbegriffe eingeb


----------



## RicRom (5. Juni 2003)

Also würde mich immer noch interessieren 
Leider find ich nichts darüber...


----------

